#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Cabo de Energia OLT

## lllpato

Opa galera, estou com uma MA5608T, está sem os cabos de energia e não encontro em nenhum lugar para comprar, alguém saberia me dizer algum local aqui no brasil que tenha pronta entrega?

----------


## inquiery

Resposta bem atrasada mas não entro mais com frequência aqui no fórum.

A um tempo atras eu estava procurando esses cabos também. Simplesmente não vende em lugar nenhum. Só achei no AliExpress. No final das contas, eu acabei achando os meus cabos que vieram com elas (estavam meio escondidos pelo estoque). Mas é uma tristeza isso. Fico imaginando um cabo desse estregar e a gente precisar um novo.

Você conseguiu achar?

----------


## lllpato

> Resposta bem atrasada mas não entro mais com frequência aqui no fórum.
> 
> A um tempo atras eu estava procurando esses cabos também. Simplesmente não vende em lugar nenhum. Só achei no AliExpress. No final das contas, eu acabei achando os meus cabos que vieram com elas (estavam meio escondidos pelo estoque). Mas é uma tristeza isso. Fico imaginando um cabo desse estregar e a gente precisar um novo.
> 
> Você conseguiu achar?


Achei sim, Fui contratar o serviço de desbloqueio da OLT e perguntei se o rapaz tinha, ele falou que sim, já comprei o cabo e o desbloqueio.


As vezes aparece um ou outro no mercado livre, porém tem de monte no aliexpress, eu encontrei os conectores algum tempo depois, vieram com o kit de ligação de um radio digital, era só montar os conectores com um cabo de cobre.

----------

